# iPad 4 et FaceTime



## Laaurent (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous…

je vous explique mon problème auquel je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse.

Ma famille et moi rencontrons un problème avec FaceTime.

4 membres de ma famille possèdent tous un iPad de 4éme génération, les 4 iPad sont tous avec iOS 9.0.2 et ils rencontrent tous le même souci avec FaceTime ( écran noir, mauvaise connexion, vidéo et son saccadés, coupures intempestives etc… ) Bref, une horreur pour pouvoir converser correctement. Au début nous pensions à une mauvaise connexion réseau, mais après plusieurs essais, ils ont répondu avec leur iPhone ( 4s, 5c ou 6 ), ou iPad 2 et là tous fonctionne correctement.

De mon coté, tout va bien, que ce soit avec l’iPhone, l’iPad ou l’iMac, mais dés qu’ils répondent de leur iPad, plus rien ne va. Je précise que ce problème est survenu depuis la MAJ iOS 9.0.1

Je n’ai lu aucun article concernant ce dysfonctionnement. Je précise également que le service Apple a été contacté, qu’ils ont dit de faire une réinitialisation des réglages réseaux, ce qui a été fait sur les 4 iPad. Mais le souci est toujours présent.

Avez-vous eu des retours ? Quelqu’un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

J’espère avoir été clair dans mes explications.

Bonne journée a tous


----------



## aquick05 (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai le même soucis, tout le monde dit que j'ai une mauvaise connexion.
Alors que tout va bien de mon côté, j'ai le son, j'ai l'image, mais chez les autres pas d'image.. Mais du son...

Et quand mes parents et ma sœur s'appellent plus de soucis.

C'est rageant


----------

